# Fire Bricks???



## danbono (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi All

I have a COS/Brinkmann Smoke N Pit..I can get fire bricks for $1.00 each.

I'm not sure where to put them.Just trying to retain heat.

Would the bricks be better off in the firebox or the pit?

Thanks Dan


----------



## chef willie (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, I'm no side firebox type.....but, if heat retention is the plan I'd suppose the bricks should be in the pit. But, I could be incorrect with the whole heat transfer thing...Willie


----------



## aquaduck (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to use them in my Brinkmann just inside the cooking chamber right off of the firebox. I now use a couple in my Weber Mod as shown in the pic and they do well holding heat.













photo 4 (1).JPG



__ aquaduck
__ Apr 8, 2014


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 8, 2014)

Aquaduck said:


> I used to use them in my Brinkmann just inside the cooking chamber right off of the firebox. I now use a couple in my Weber Mod as shown in the pic and they do well holding heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good idea. I currently use a piece of bent expanded metal but was never real happy with the heat not going straight up. Will straighten out the bend and sit the bricks on the metal. Use the metal to keep small chunks from getting into my clean out.  Thanks


----------



## danbono (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi I'm thinking of putting the fire bricks, in the pit away from the firebox..This might even out the temps some.

Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi All Any one have more thoughts/idea's on using firebricks in my COS???

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi All Just picked up 6 fire bricks..Going to use 2 in the firebox on the side, so I don't block the vent. The other 4 will go in the pit, away from the firebox opening.This should help to even out the temps some, and retain some heat.

What do you think?

Any better idea's?

Thanks Dan


----------



## aquaduck (Apr 22, 2014)

You will probably just need to play with it to see how it does. Hope it works!


----------



## danbono (May 11, 2014)

Hi All Here is how I placed the fire bricks in my COS..Didn't help much to even out the temps.

Next time going to plan "B", cover the charcoal grate with aluminum foil and put some small holes close to fire box and bigger ones, away from the firebox.

Thanks Dan













DSC02495.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 11, 2014


----------



## lamar (May 11, 2014)

I am curious as to how long it would take to get the bricks up to temperature  before you could get a handle on  how effective they are.


----------



## danbono (May 11, 2014)

Hi After 4 hrs the temps were still pretty much UNeven.Last temp check 290 by the firebox and just 1 section away 210..

I really can't answer your question about getting up to temps, but the firebox side ran much hotter then ever  before.

Could have been Royal Oak Lump was 3/4 and Kingsford was only 1/4 in the charcoal basket.

Thanks Dan


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 12, 2014)

I have a side burner and use bricks in the Fire Box and in the Cooking Chamber. A couple on each side of the FB and a doublemrow down the Cooking Chamber. Does well and helps when spikes are developing.


----------



## danbono (May 24, 2014)

Hi All Here is plan "B". What do you think? 
Should I leave the tuning plates in or take them out. I'm leaning towards taking them out.
Hope the holes are big enough?
Will post back with the results after the hoilday smoke.
Thanks Dan













DSC02498.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2014)

Danbono , try both ways , see what is more comfortable for you. I would lean toward Plate, but then I have a bigger unit and the heat transfer is necessary.













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013






Have fun and . . .


----------



## danbono (May 27, 2014)

HI All Plan "B" worked out pretty good, temps even out to only 10-15 degress, from side to side.Next time bigger holes away from the firebox, should even out the temps more.
Did manage to cook some nice ribs. One rack was cooked UNfoiled the other foiled, using 3-2-1 method. Really couldn't taste the difference between the two.

Dan

PS Took the tuning plates out.













DSC02503.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 27, 2014


















DSC02506.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## danbono (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All here some more temps from plan B/post # 13.These are from the middle till the end of the cooking pit away from the firebox.

From the firebox side to the end of the pit the temps are still off by 40*. Next time I'm putting back the tuning plates by the firebox side. Might even introduce a water pan by the firebox side.

Thanks Dan.

  middle to the end.See pic below. Temps at the firebox side were over 300*













DSC02548.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 25, 2014


















DSC02549.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 25, 2014






                          Finished product













DSC02415.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 25, 2014


----------

